# Aufenthaltserlaubnis



## JustinTPA (Jun 25, 2017)

Hallo,
Before I ask my question I have to give a background of myself.

Background
I was married to a German when I was here in the service. We moved to the states and had one son together. She has for several years moved back with him to Germany. After multiple failed attempts to stay in Germany I came back again in 1st August 2015. About a month later she legally granted me partial child custody. This has allowed me to get my Aufenthaltserlaubnis which is good till 04-01-2019 (Jan 4th). Since 2015 I have my B1 certificate and soon should have my orientation certificate. After that I will continue to go onward to B2. Additionally I have had the same job for about 2 years, see my son on a regular basis and have no problems with living here.

Question
When I go back to the foreign office how can I get the ability to stay on a permanent basis for my son?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

reckon that 's not (only) a matter for the foreign office but for family court.
You better contact an attorney.


----------

